# The Story of Magellan



## Dieter (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi everybody,

In have something very educational for you: The story of Magellan.

Just click 

http://www.abanico.de/Magellan.mp3

and listen. But first, fasten your seatbelts.  :cheers:


Greetings


Dieter


----------

